# Help to find 4th revised version of Greek NT



## aadebayo (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi All


Please I need to buy the following version of the Greek New Testament. I have searched everywhere I can but I cannot find it. Please can anyone help me? It is 

*The Greek New Testament: Fourth Revised Edition, eds. Barbara Aland, Kurt Aland, Johannes Karavidopoulos, Carlo M. Martini, and Bruce M. Metzger (Stuttgart, Germany: Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft, 2004).*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 8, 2017)

See here:
https://www.amazon.com/Greek-New-Testament-4th-Revised/dp/3438051109

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joebonni63 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have the Novum Testamentum 27 and it's pretty good also the Textus Reseptus is pretty and mostly free if you look around unless you are in seminary or just love Greek or you have been through them all already ............ I also have the Septuigint which is pretty cool ............. As for Mr Religion he is such a great resource for info and facts love you brother thanks for everything


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 9, 2017)

You might consider looking into a looseleaf edition. I picked one up for an excellent price from CBD last year and have really enjoyed it. It's the edition you're looking for, too: http://www.hendrickson.com/html/product/562019.trade.html


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 10, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> You might consider looking into a looseleaf edition. I picked one up for an excellent price from CBD last year and have really enjoyed it. It's the edition you're looking for, too: http://www.hendrickson.com/html/product/562019.trade.html


 I have been using the third edition of this Greek NT for my studying the book, is there that much of a difference to warrent buying it?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> I have been using the third edition of this Greek NT for my studying the book, is there that much of a difference to warrent buying it?



There are some updates as to which textual variants they consider most accurate, but they're minor. If you don't need it, don't stress about it (this is the 4th edition, and the 5th, i.e., the next update, is apparently due out soon). I like to write in my Bibles, but I tend to have to erase a lot in my exegesis, so this looseleaf lets me photocopy the page and do my work/make my mistakes there instead of on my permanent copy. Much more useful in the long run (for me, anyway!) your mileage may vary.


----------

